# Favorite products being discontinued, and a request



## Maysie (Jan 20, 2010)

It seems like whenever find a product I absolutely cannot live without, it gets discontinued! First it was a victoria's secret lip gloss that I have now had to resort to buying on ebay. THEN it was a Prescriptives mascara, lash envy. Once I found out that they were going out of business I made it my mission to locate a new mascara. I found one I absolutely love, Maybelline lash stylist, after buying about 6 or 7 that suck. Well I found out recently that this mascara has been discontinued too! and is being replaced by "lash stilletto," which is the worst mascara I have ever tried. Now I know this is frivolous, but I am crushed. Finding the perfect mascara isn't any easy thing as I'm sure you all know, and to find 2 of them and then have them be discontinued is frustrating.

ANYWAY! Thanks for listening to me whine




Also if you loved Lash Stylist there's a petition to bring it back:

Maybelline Lash Stylist Petition


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 20, 2010)

Yeah and it seems like all these companies are struggling. i really like this Benefit gloss and i heard it was discontinued so yesterday I went to sephora and saw a reformulated version of it so i guess its better than nothing.


----------



## HairEgo (Jan 20, 2010)

Is it offically off the shelves now? I saw tons of Lash Stylist in Walmart the other day when i was there..


----------



## Maysie (Jan 21, 2010)

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Is it offically off the shelves now? I saw tons of Lash Stylist in Walmart the other day when i was there.. Really?! I've been to like 8 different stores in my area hunting for it, but no luck. Guess I'll keep my eyes open and hope that some turns up!


----------



## HairEgo (Jan 21, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Maysie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Really?! I've been to like 8 different stores in my area hunting for it, but no luck. Guess I'll keep my eyes open and hope that some turns up! If you dont have luck, let me know..I can buy some (I swear they were BOGO) there was a whole display of them, and ship to you.


----------



## Maysie (Jan 21, 2010)

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If you dont have luck, let me know..I can buy some (I swear they were BOGO) there was a whole display of them, and ship to you. That's so awesome of you! Thank you!!


----------



## xFlossy (Feb 2, 2010)

Have you tried the Lash Blast by CG? I love that Mascara! I like that Lash Stylist too because it has the comb and it's easier to get rid of any build up.


----------



## Kraezinsane (Feb 3, 2010)

I signed it!


----------



## DeusExMachina (Feb 4, 2010)

I got a Max Factor mascara that I loved so much! So when I found out that they were discontinuing the brand I was totally upset. D:


----------



## Minka (Feb 7, 2010)

Originally Posted by *DeusExMachina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got a Max Factor mascara that I loved so much! So when I found out that they were discontinuing the brand I was totally upset. D: I really love Max Factor's Lipglosses... I wonder why they've decided to discontinue...
I liked Maybelline SuperStay Silky Foundation, but since they reformulated it, it no longer has SPF which is important to me... oh well. I've been trying to get used to L'Oreal Paris' True Match Super Blendable Makeup Foundation.


----------



## brewgrl (Feb 8, 2010)

I cant even tell you how upset I am that Prescriptives is gone... the best eye cream i ever had and their foaming face cleansing cream was amazing.


----------



## shyiskrazy2 (Feb 9, 2010)

My fav HG's were Prescriptives and Lash Stylist. I saw some but they were not waterproof.


----------

